# Why do so many Pro Racing Cyclists now have Beards ?



## Anthony.R.Brown (1 Jul 2021)

Which is a Joke! especially when it comes to cleanliness for other riders around them,regarding dust & insects that stick to the beard ?,and just as important when they do a Time trial ? or is it a modern day wanna be macho thing ?
Teams spend thousands of euros reducing the aerodynamic drag for the rider and bike in wind tunnels etc. shaving micro seconds off,and then the rider turns up on the start ramp with a mass of hair around their face,not much different to the aerodynamics of Rolf harris


----------



## Mo1959 (1 Jul 2021)

Are you for real!


----------



## winjim (1 Jul 2021)

Are Alpecin still sponsoring a team? I guess their riders are contractually obliged to be as hairy as possible.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jul 2021)

Id never really thought about it


----------



## cougie uk (1 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Which is a Joke! especially when it comes to cleanliness for other riders around them,regarding dust & insects that stick to the beard ?,and just as important when they do a Time trial ? or is it a modern day wanna be macho thing ?
> Teams spend thousands of euros reducing the aerodynamic drag for the rider and bike in wind tunnels etc. shaving micro seconds off,and then the rider turns up on the start ramp with a mass of hair around their face,not much different to the aerodynamics of Rolf harris


Have you tested a beard in an aero tunnel ?


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you for real!



Of course he is.

So out of touch. Beards are all the rage with the hip and trendy. Old men >> that way please. 

PS I am not hip or trendy, and only slightly old.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2021)

Is this a joke or a wind up.? Who cares why. Its they're business no one else's.


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Jul 2021)

Filtering out all that dust in their beards probably gives them a significant advantage when it comes to lung function. 
I like a well-groomed beard on a man. Mmmmmm!


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Have you tested a beard in an aero tunnel ?



Don't mock. I'm sure the OP will be along in a moment with his charts and graphs again.

Just like an excited government covid advisor who has just discovered Power Point.😊

Next slide please.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

I've been advised you can store your lunch in a beard so you can have seconds.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (1 Jul 2021)

We only have to look at Nature to get the answer! the fastest animals regarding less Drag are the Cheetah with micro short hair,and the Dolphin with no hair!


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> We only have to look at Nature to get the answer! the fastest animals regarding less Drag are the Cheetah with micro short hair,and the Dolphin with no hair!



The Cheetah has hair, and what about emus, flipping all those feathers and the ruddy thing can't fly.

PS are bald men fastest ?


----------



## mickle (1 Jul 2021)

Beards reduce aerodynamic drag of the chin by up to umpteen percent by virtue of retaining the boundary layer of the airflow and delivering a more laminar flow to the lug holes. A similar reduction of Cd can be achieved by the use of a French nose, but these were banned by the UCI in 1965 which is what brought Jacques Anquetil's career to an end.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

Sagan seems to have been pretty rapid with his silly hair and beards.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

mickle said:


> Beards reduce aerodynamic drag of the chin by up to umpteen percent by virtue of retaining the boundary layer of the airflow and delivering a more laminar flow to the lug holes. A similar reduction of Cd can be achieved by the use of a French nose, but these were banned by the UCI in 1965 which is what brought Jacques Anquetil's career to an end.



You need to be a bit more accurate for Tony. Get your graphs up that show umpteen is equal to 16%


----------



## winjim (1 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> We only have to look at Nature to get the answer! the fastest animals regarding less Drag are the Cheetah with micro short hair,and the Dolphin with no hair!


Fastest animal is a peregrine falcon.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> Fastest animal is a peregrine falcon.



And that's not clean shaven.


----------



## winjim (1 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> And that's not clean shaven.


Has anybody tried plucking one to see what would happen?



I suspect what would happen is you'd get your eyes pecked out but you know what I mean.


----------



## MartinQ (1 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> Fastest animal is a peregrine falcon.



Tbf, they get up to about 60mph in level flight. So a fair comparison would be to measure a cheetah and dolphin falling to earth, as well as a peregrine, to see which is the fastest.

It would beat Galileo and his balls as an interesting test.


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Jul 2021)

I think that the main reason so many have beards is because they don't shave.


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Tbf, they get up to about 60mph in level flight. So a fair comparison would be to measure a cheetah and dolphin falling to earth, as well as a peregrine, to see which is the fastest.
> 
> It would beat Galileo and his balls as an interesting test.



Apparently some Mexican bats are pretty fast, and they are pretty bald, so the OP might have a case, and some fish are nippy.

But even a hairy lion can do 60 at a push, before he needs a snooze again.


----------



## DRM (1 Jul 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Tbf, they get up to about 60mph in level flight. So a fair comparison would be to measure a cheetah and dolphin falling to earth, as well as a peregrine, to see which is the fastest.
> 
> It would beat Galileo and his balls as an interesting test.


I bet an elephant would be the fastest animal In that scenario


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/FkmCLOjk2h8


----------



## DRM (1 Jul 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> I think that the main reason so many have beards is because they don't shave.


I think that more are clean shaved, than those who are beardy


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View: https://youtu.be/FkmCLOjk2h8



Better looking with the beard . . . that is what they were testing, right?


----------



## DRM (1 Jul 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/TQAR-nx4w88


I think the Kinks had this worked out in the sixties, lyrics included for your delectation and delight
The lines 
one week he’s in polka dots, the next week he’s in stripes, is quite telling, as is the about pulling his nylon panties right up tight


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Better looking with the beard . . . that is what they were testing, right?



Yes, the anti shaving world tour


----------



## MartinQ (1 Jul 2021)

DRM said:


> I bet an elephant would be the fastest animal In that scenario



Tsh tsh tsh. 500 years after Galileo and still confusing weight and acceleration.
Anyways, its big ears would cause drag like dumbo. Asian elephants though ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> Are you for real!



Beginning to wonder if it’s a Russian Bot planting spy messages in the forum for secret agents to pick up.


----------



## DRM (1 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Beginning to wonder if it’s a Russian Bot planting spy messages in the forum for secret agents to pick up.


Astana touting for info lol


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2021)

Even the Manx Missile has a stubble.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Which is a Joke! especially when it comes to cleanliness for other riders around them,regarding dust & insects that stick to the beard ?,and just as important when they do a Time trial ? or is it a modern day wanna be macho thing ?
> Teams spend thousands of euros reducing the aerodynamic drag for the rider and bike in wind tunnels etc. shaving micro seconds off,and then the rider turns up on the start ramp with a mass of hair around their face,not much different to the aerodynamics of Rolf harris



It's a cutting edge sport, maybe they're dodging the razor. Similar to the submarine practise of not allowing shaving whilst on active service?


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> The Cheetah has hair, and what about emus, flipping all those feathers and the ruddy thing can't fly.
> 
> PS are bald men fastest ?


Duncan Goodhew was pretty speedy.


----------



## Julia9054 (1 Jul 2021)

Saluki said:


> Duncan Goodhew was pretty speedy.


On a bike?


----------



## Saluki (1 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> On a bike?


Well no, in a swimming pool. But as he was a proper athlete, I would wager that he would still be faster on a bike than me.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (1 Jul 2021)

As much as I am a fan of Cavendish if he was clean shaven then I am sure he could of knocked a lot of time off his Time trial performance,rather than finishing in 77 th place! 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-france-2021/stage-5/results/


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> As much as I am a fan of Cavendish if he was clean shaven then I am sure he could of knocked a lot of time off his Time trial performance,rather than finishing in 77 th place!
> 
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-france-2021/stage-5/results/


Team Time Trial or individual Time Trial. What about the hills, any difference to his climbing?


https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=146633


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jul 2021)

Far less painful on the face if you don't shave, just think of the 'wind burn' factor.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (1 Jul 2021)

They're bearded powerhouses, that's why... like our Jowlry.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> On a bike?



He does ride a bike quite a lot


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Is this all body hair or only hair that is visible when they're riding.
Does hair increase or decrease friction when it comes into contact with clothing?


----------



## KnittyNorah (1 Jul 2021)

Red Rum's and his ilk's beautiful flowing manes and tails don't appear to hinder them - I wonder when we'll see a horse with a totally shaved mane and tail win the Derby? If it helped, I'm sure it'd've been done by a hopeful bookie or his stooge!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 Jul 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> On a bike?


Faster than a dolphin....


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2021)

43 posts in, and no-one has asked the obvious. If a beard makes no difference to wind resistance, then why do pro cyclists (and some not pro at all) insist on shaving their legs?


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> 43 posts in, and no-one has asked the obvious. If a beard makes no difference to wind resistance, then why do pro cyclists (and some not pro at all) insist on shaving their legs?


I came close.


classic33 said:


> Is this all body hair or only hair that is visible when they're riding.
> Does hair increase or decrease friction when it comes into contact with clothing?


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2021)

I don't know why you are all bothering to answer the OP.

Eighty percent off us are on his ignore list so he won't see most posts.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't know why you are all bothering to answer the OP.
> 
> Eighty percent off us are on his ignore list so he won't see most posts.


I know we're on his list, but he reads the ignored content.


----------



## Brandane (1 Jul 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> I don't know why you are all bothering to answer the OP.
> 
> Eighty percent off us are on his ignore list so he won't see most posts.


This is the first time I've ever heard of him! I normally have the whole pro-cycling board on ignore; nothing against it - it's just not my thing. Accessed this thread through the trending threads list. Is the OP a re-incarnation of RacingRoadkill? That was his M.O. - anyone who disagreed with him got put on ignore .


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> This is the first time I've ever heard of him! I normally have the whole pro-cycling board on ignore; nothing against it - it's just not my thing. Accessed this thread through the trending threads list. Is the OP a re-incarnation of RacingRoadkill? That was his M.O. - anyone who disagreed with him got put on ignore .


Even his name may not be his.


Try General Cycling.


----------



## Beebo (1 Jul 2021)

Let’s ask Billy Gibbons. I presume he’s done plenty of beard v bike research. 





Bonus points for the first person to mention the ZZ Top beard based fact which everyone already knows.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> PS are bald men fastest ?


Bald men with beards are fastest.... FACT!


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Bald men with beards are fastest.... FACT!


Proved that yet again today


----------



## StuAff (1 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> Let’s ask Billy Gibbons. I presume he’s done plenty of beard v bike research.
> View attachment 596878
> 
> Bonus points for the first person to mention the ZZ Top beard based fact which everyone already knows.


Would that be drummer Frank 'Mr Beard, the man with no beard', as Billy has called him on stage?


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jul 2021)

Don't all facial fungus hipsters and Lumbersexuals ponce about on electric scooters?


----------



## I like Skol (1 Jul 2021)

slowmotion said:


> Don't all facial fungus hipsters and Lumbersexuals ponce about on electric scooters?


How. Very. Dare. You!


----------



## neil_merseyside (2 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> 43 posts in, and no-one has asked the obvious. If a beard makes no difference to wind resistance, then why do pro cyclists (and some not pro at all) insist on shaving their legs?


Leg shaving is for less messy massage after ride isn't it, probably helps with only plucking out gravel rather than follicles after an off too.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> 43 posts in, and no-one has asked the obvious. If a beard makes no difference to wind resistance, then why do pro cyclists (and some not pro at all) insist on shaving their legs?


Injuries, specifically road rash is easier to deal with


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jul 2021)

Beebo said:


> Let’s ask Billy Gibbons. I presume he’s done plenty of beard v bike research.
> View attachment 596878
> 
> Bonus points for the first person to mention the ZZ Top beard based fact which everyone already knows.



They trurned down a million dollars to shave their beards for an advert?


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (2 Jul 2021)

Clean shaven makes a person go faster in all Sports!...

Karsten Warholm breaks oldest world record in men's track weeks before Olympics...

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/karste...world-record-kevin-young-tokyo-215849463.html


----------



## Randomnerd (2 Jul 2021)

Hi Tony,

Welcome to CycleChat!

My data seems to fly in the face of accepted science.

Riding the very same dozen DIY perms each year (eventually saves on stopping to look at the map) over twenty-one years, I have amassed a comprehensive spreadsheet on time vs distance, all in various states of hirsuitedness.

If you have Excel, I can send over the files, but they are rather large. I’ve accounted numerically for wind speed; calories; tyres; which spectacles I was wearing; clothing; relative humidity etc. Other, non-algebraic columns include: facial hair - washed or clean; facial hair - natural or waxed; unaccompanied or with soigneur; unmedicated or lisdexamfetamine etc. 

Years 1-9 I was clean shaven, facially. 
Years 10 - 17 I had a beard of average length 300 mm, but shaved my cheeks, facially.
Years 18 - 21 I had the same beard, but added a full handlebar moustache, facially (yes, I am witheringly handsome now, and my personality is far more engaging)

In brief, then, my analysis, once sieved through some referenced and verified median datasets from analysts HERE, shows clearly that my fastest cycling has been achieved when fully haired of face. I would go further, and state that having a big waxed crescent of glistening manliness on your top lip gives you all the dash and elan needed to “shave off”: many seconds from each metre ascended on gradients steeper than 1:13; many minutes and microns of brake block rubber on descents longer than 1425 yards and of declines greater than five eighths of an inch per foot travelled; countless hours put aside for personal grooming won on the flat, on those gruelling sections of randonnees where the bald-faced peloton simply falls away under the weight of ennui and ordinariness of visage.

When the UCI finally comb through my findings, I can guarantee you the sports moustache will be de rigeur, then commonplace, then finally banned. Just like the French Beak, the Nordic Thigh and Cerume di Italia. You read it here first, Tony.

Kind regards,

R. Nerd


edit: unmediated became unmedicated


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

I like Skol said:


> How. Very. Dare. You!



Are you still in the pub with that dodgy cider stuff the south westerners drink ?


----------



## I like Skol (2 Jul 2021)

I


fossyant said:


> Are you still in the pub with that dodgy cider stuff the south westerners drink ?


I. May. Have. Been.


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Jul 2021)

Given the OP's earlier mention of the speed of the dolphin alongside that of the cheetah, I'm somewhat surprised there's not been a single mention of the possible speeds which might well be achievable by underwater cycling.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Given the OP's earlier mention of the speed of the dolphin alongside that of the cheetah, I'm somewhat surprised there's not been a single mention of the possible speeds which might well be achievable by underwater cycling.



Been done 


View: https://www.facebook.com/RedBull/videos/10157742515945352/


He has to fill that lovely Santa Cruiz with sand to weigh it down.


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Been done
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/RedBull/videos/10157742515945352/
> ...




AND nicely bearded too!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jul 2021)

From 2017
https://www.velonews.com/news/road/sport-vlaanderen-team-institutes-beard-ban/

_The last hirsute winner of a major spring classic was Peter Sagan (Bora-hansgrohe), who won Gent-Wevelgem and Tour of Flanders in 2016. Sagan also won Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne in 2017, sporting a beard and long hair to match._


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> From 2017
> https://www.velonews.com/news/road/sport-vlaanderen-team-institutes-beard-ban/
> 
> _The last hirsute winner of a major spring classic was Peter Sagan (Bora-hansgrohe), who won Gent-Wevelgem and Tour of Flanders in 2016. Sagan also won Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne in 2017, sporting a beard and long hair to match._



And he's had a shave and trimmed his hair now - where is Pete this year in the TDF ?  Stubbly Mark is giving him a kicking.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> 43 posts in, and no-one has asked the obvious. If a beard makes no difference to wind resistance, then why do pro cyclists (and some not pro at all) insist on shaving their legs?


Pro or otherwise is irrelevant. If you're racing you'll want clean legs, and quite probably even if you're not.


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> And he's had a shave and trimmed his hair now - where is Pete this year in the TDF ?  Stubbly Mark is giving him a kicking.



Is he a nazirite or something?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> We only have to look at Nature to get the answer! the fastest animals regarding less Drag are the Cheetah with micro short hair,and the Dolphin with no hair!



The Dolphin is encountering hydrodynamics not aero dynamics and different aspects of physics come more into play.

The bearded cheetah isn’t very fast under water
The dolphin on a bike is damned slow.


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> The Dolphin is encountering hydrodynamics not aero dynamics and different aspects of physics come more into play.
> 
> *The bearded cheetah isn’t very fast under water
> The dolphin on a bike is damned slow.*



Sorry, but you're going to have to provide evidence.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Sorry, but you're going to have to provide evidence.


You got proof of a dolphin on a bike?


----------



## KnittyNorah (2 Jul 2021)

See a ...dolphin riding a penny farthing bicycle along a tight rope.


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You got proof of a dolphin on a bike?




View: https://twitter.com/tacklecancer/status/604029801167470592


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

Here you go. Not exactly aero dynamic is it?


----------



## lazybloke (2 Jul 2021)

As long as that bike meets the UCI's weight requirement, I hope they'll overlook the lack of brakes, forks and stays


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here you go. Not exactly aero dynamic is it?
> 
> View attachment 596993


Recumbent would be.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Recumbent would be.



Not allowed by UCI. Nothing against Dolphins as far as I’m aware though.


----------



## MartinQ (2 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Not allowed by UCI. Nothing against Dolphins as far as I’m aware though.



They need a sea change in their thinking, the rules obviously lack porpoise.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jul 2021)

MartinQ said:


> They need a sea change in their thinking, the rules obviously lack porpoise.



Yes, the UCI lacks Soul, the rules need a Limpet mine under them.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (3 Jul 2021)

The problem with the so called Wind tunnel tests that have been done regarding beards ? is that they were done in ideal clean clinical conditions in a test lab,where as in reality in real racing conditions outside! once the beard is full of dirt,dust,mud,insects,leaf sap from trees,etc. then the air drag on the beard is enormous!


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> The problem with the so called Wind tunnel tests that have been done regarding beards ? is that they were done in ideal clean clinical conditions in a test lab,where as in reality in real racing conditions outside! once the beard is full of dirt,dust,mud,insects,leaf sap from trees,etc. then the air drag on the beard is enormous!
> View attachment 597095
> 
> 
> View attachment 597094


It kept his teeth clean though.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> It kept his teeth clean though.




Only until the mass of sewage runs from the beard into his mouth!


----------



## byegad (3 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> Of course he is.
> 
> So out of touch. Beards are all the rage with the hip and trendy. Old men >> that way please.
> 
> PS I am not hip or trendy, and only slightly ol


I've had a beard since 1977. Contrary to the OP I see shaving as perverse. Why spend a few minutes scraping your face every morning in order to look effeminate/pre-pubescent?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Only until the mass of sewage runs from the beard into his mouth!


Keep the mouth shut if riding through sewage, it really helps.

Is he, the person pictured, in some alternate universe, where water flows uphill. Even capillary action wouldn't take it up.

What part of Slovakia are you from?


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (3 Jul 2021)

For me when ever I see a beard the key word related to it is "Lazy"


----------



## byegad (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> For me when ever I see a beard the key word related to it is "Lazy"


When you see a beard. How you do that with your closed eyes,,,,,,
and mind.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (3 Jul 2021)

Oh! and the other key word is "Hygiene" ?

Scientists discovered men with *beards* have more *germs* in their hairs than dogs *carry* in their fur. A new study found that every sample of *beard* hair collected was crawling with *bacteria*. Nearly half had bugs and *bacteria* considered hazardous to human health,...

Men's beards carry more germs than dog fur, according to science...

https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-04-men-beards-germs-dog-fur.html


----------



## Eziemnaik (3 Jul 2021)

Pro cyclists have always been behind the curve when it comes to innovation compared to mountain bikers. While facial hair and disc brakes caught on in MTB world in 00's it took a better part of two decades for road cycling to catch up. In other words, disc brakes are the culprit here


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Oh! and the other key word is "Hygiene" ?
> 
> Scientists discovered men with *beards* have more *germs* in their hairs than dogs *carry* in their fur. A new study found that every sample of *beard* hair collected was crawling with *bacteria*. Nearly half had bugs and *bacteria* considered hazardous to human health,...
> 
> ...


A dogs mouth has fewer germs than a humans. Despite all that hair round the mouth.


----------



## newfhouse (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Oh! and the other key word is "Hygiene" ?
> 
> Scientists discovered men with *beards* have more *germs* in their hairs than dogs *carry* in their fur. A new study found that every sample of *beard* hair collected was crawling with *bacteria*. Nearly half had bugs and *bacteria* considered hazardous to human health,...
> 
> ...


My beard sometimes contains strands of dog hair but I continue to thrive.


----------



## KnittyNorah (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Oh! and the other key word is "Hygiene" ?



Hygiene ... hmmmm ... An average keyboard has about 400 times more bacteria on it that does the average toilet seat, and the mouth of the average human contains more bacteria than does their anus. But what does that actually _mean,_ in practical terms, given that saliva is a fairly decent disinfectant but very few of us lick toilet seats ...?

Beards can reduce the risk of skin cancer by reducing the amount of damaging UV which strikes the skin. A beard also acts as thermal and physical protection in cold and windy weather. A good full beard can help keep airborne bacteria out of your mouth and upper airways which helps protect against all sorts of infections, especially respiratory tract ones. This has been formally recognised for around 150 years. Asthma and sufferers from reactive airways conditions can benefit from wearing a beard - that extra bit of filtration provided by a full beard can make a significant difference for some men. Sufferers of many skin conditions are benefited by the extra protection to the skin that casing shaving and growing a beard of any sort can provide.

And last but not least, many women of great beauty, talent, taste and discernment find a beard on a man to increases his attractiveness by a significant degree. Of course that might just be because it hides his face to some extent, and of course it may be that you are not attracted to such women but even so, I think it counts for something, does it not?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-04-men-beards-germs-dog-fur.html


You do have a link for the ACTU research and not just the reporting of the research. The report on the research is two years old, how old is the research?

Also not an equal and fair comparison. Facial hair in a human, total body hair on the dogs.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (3 Jul 2021)

Professor Andreas Gutzeit, of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic, said: 'The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur.' The study found all of the bearded men, aged from 18 to 76, showed high microbial counts, but only 23 out of 30 dogs had high counts. The remainder had moderate levels.

Seven men were even found to harbour microbes that posed a threat to human health.

After the MRI exams of the dogs, the scanners were disinfected and showed a 'significantly' lower bacteria count compared with levels seen when used by humans.

'On the basis of these findings, dogs can be considered as clean compared with bearded men,' said Dr Gutzeit.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...eadly-bacteria-facial-hair-study-reveals.html


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Professor Andreas Gutzeit, of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic, said: 'The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur.' The study found all of the bearded men, aged from 18 to 76, showed high microbial counts, but only 23 out of 30 dogs had high counts. The remainder had moderate levels.
> 
> Seven men were even found to harbour microbes that posed a threat to human health.
> 
> ...


Second hand report of third hand reporting. A link to the actual research would validate "your" claim.
That is just another link to a study on the reseach, not the reasearch.

As for 









Is he best placed to comment.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Jul 2021)

This thread is the most spectacular 5 minutes of utter nonsense I've encountered since Game of Thrones S8E3


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> This thread is the most spectacular 5 minutes of utter nonsense I've encountered since Game of Thrones S8E3


Now, that's grossly unfair to utter nonsense ....


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Professor Andreas Gutzeit, of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic, said: 'The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur.' The study found all of the bearded men, aged from 18 to 76, showed high microbial counts, but only 23 out of 30 dogs had high counts. The remainder had moderate levels.
> 
> Seven men were even found to harbour microbes that posed a threat to human health.
> 
> ...


Stay out of your garage.
https://www.lung.org/blog/your-garage-and-a-cigarette


They don't seem to slow runners down


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Second hand report of third hand reporting. A link to the actual research would validate "your" claim.
> That is just another link to a study on the reseach, not the reasearch.
> 
> As for
> ...


Clearly not. But then dubious conclusions reached from dubious evidence are the OP's stock in trade. That, and dreadful grammar. Random punctuation, pointless use of capital letters....terrible readability and distracts from any point he might actually make.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> Clearly not. But then dubious conclusions reached from dubious evidence are the OP's stock in trade. That, and dreadful grammar. Random punctuation, pointless use of capital letters....terrible readability and distracts from any point he might actually make.


Jan doesn't seem to let things like that bother him.


----------



## Randomnerd (3 Jul 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Hygiene ... hmmmm ... An average keyboard has about 400 times more bacteria on it that does the average toilet seat, and the mouth of the average human contains more bacteria than does their anus. But what does that actually _mean,_ in practical terms, given that saliva is a fairly decent disinfectant but very few of us lick toilet seats ...?
> 
> Beards can reduce the risk of skin cancer by reducing the amount of damaging UV which strikes the skin. A beard also acts as thermal and physical protection in cold and windy weather. A good full beard can help keep airborne bacteria out of your mouth and upper airways which helps protect against all sorts of infections, especially respiratory tract ones. This has been formally recognised for around 150 years. Asthma and sufferers from reactive airways conditions can benefit from wearing a beard - that extra bit of filtration provided by a full beard can make a significant difference for some men. Sufferers of many skin conditions are benefited by the extra protection to the skin that casing shaving and growing a beard of any sort can provide.
> 
> And last but not least, many women of great beauty, talent, taste and discernment find a beard on a man to increases his attractiveness by a significant degree. Of course that might just be because it hides his face to some extent, and of course it may be that you are not attracted to such women but even so, I think it counts for something, does it not?



You are forensically accurate in all particulars here, Knitty. 

My handlebar moustache has been an effective treatment for asthma, which, though mild, did affect me occasionally, when cycling through smoggy conurbations. I have fine hair, which is all the better for particulate filtration. For others thinking along these lines, I have considerable data on preferred waxes too. Fume absorption is much improved in well-treated moustaches, and the maintenance of dapper aspect is of course a priority too. One kills two birds with one light application (refresh once, after tea).

I am a heterosexual man, believe it or not, and can attest to the increased emotional and sexual urgency of the opposite sex since I went ”full handle”. (DM for details). In many of the exit interviews I’ve carried out for my research programme, the anecdotal evidence and overall graph seems to indicate an increased satisfaction level of around 42% over equivalent shaven encounters. Until I have completed my work, this data cant be classed as rigorous. I intend to press on with it for quite a while yet.

Working outside every day in all weathers has always bothered me - I keep my shirt on in summer (I don’t need to make the chicks swoon - the moustache is right out there, front and centre, doing the heavy lifting) to avoid the Big C. Of course I have a lovely full head of hair, but always wear a decent hat to keep out the stone dust and the woodchips (we call it all man glitter) and to shade my nose and brow. But no sensible brim is big enough to avoid a burnt chin- end or top lip. Not till you see the future, and get on the full frizz. Just like you said, bearded men never die of face cancer. This is scientific fact.

I haven’t had a cold since I grew a beard. All my bald-faced friends drop like flies with splutters come winter. Tummy bugs or squitters? Not since the handlebar went into full force. One or two upsets when only bearded, and in Marrakech, but I put that down to badly-groomed fingernails after the souk pickpocket lifted my Swiss Army Knice on the third day, leaving me without scissors and nail file.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2021)

byegad said:


> I've had a beard since 1977. Contrary to the OP I see shaving as perverse. Why spend a few minutes scraping your face every morning in order to look effeminate/pre-pubescent?



Dunno, but most modern, maintained beards look well hard work, much more than 5 mins with the leccy razor. Bzzzz.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2021)

Someone needs to do wind tunnel tests with a bearded dolphin on a bike, sort this out once and for all.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> Someone needs to do wind tunnel tests with a bearded dolphin on a bike, sort this out once and for all.


…….at the end of the day, as long as it’s not so long it gets tangled in the chain, who cares.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> …….at the end of the day, as long as it’s not so long it gets tangled in the chain, who cares.


What, the tests would serve no porpoise?


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (3 Jul 2021)

There really needs to be some rules in Cycling before it gets out of hand


----------



## newfhouse (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> There really needs to be some rules in Cycling before it gets out of hand
> View attachment 597155
> 
> 
> View attachment 597154


Try getting all that in a standard swimming hat...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> Someone needs to do wind tunnel tests with a bearded dolphin on a bike, sort this out once and for all.



In a sprint bearded dolphins win because of the long bottle nose.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Oh! and the other key word is "Hygiene" ?
> 
> Scientists discovered men with *beards* have more *germs* in their hairs than dogs *carry* in their fur. A new study found that every sample of *beard* hair collected was crawling with *bacteria*. Nearly half had bugs and *bacteria* considered hazardous to human health,...
> 
> ...



Bacteria in beards have been shown to provide an extra 100w of sprint power. The UCI is thinking of banning bacteria for these superior doping results.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2021)

A long beard could also be used to store food for a late feed, bypassing UCI rules.


----------



## MartinQ (3 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> What, the tests would serve no porpoise?



Just flipper coin to find out the winner


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> Injuries, specifically road rash is easier to deal with


and there was me thinking it was just a tradition


----------



## winjim (3 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Oh! and the other key word is "Hygiene" ?
> 
> Scientists discovered men with *beards* have more *germs* in their hairs than dogs *carry* in their fur. A new study found that every sample of *beard* hair collected was crawling with *bacteria*. Nearly half had bugs and *bacteria* considered hazardous to human health,...
> 
> ...


Is there a greater prevalence of disease in bearded men and the people who love them or is it, like the chopping board / toilet seat thing, actually fine?


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Jul 2021)

What a load bo**ocks! I wash my beard daily like i do my hair and it gets brushed at least three times a day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

*Why do so many Pro Racing Cyclists now have Beards ?*

Because:

Beards. Are. Awesome.

There: the mods can now close this thread.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Jul 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Just flipper coin to find out the winner



Is the Penang Mouthbrooding Fighter greater than the Swordfish?


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Why do so many Pro Racing Cyclists now have Beards ?*
> 
> Because:
> 
> ...


Ah now what about the kookaburra!


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> *Why do so many Pro Racing Cyclists now have Beards ?*
> 
> Because:
> 
> ...



No they are not, they look shoot ! They may, or may not, make you faster, but they still look shoot.


----------



## StuAff (3 Jul 2021)

Will the UCI need to introduce a Beardological Passport?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

fossyant said:


> No they are not, they look shoot ! They may, or may not, make you faster, but they still look shoot.



Humpf, you speak for yourself, sirrah...


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> Will the UCI need to introduce a Beardological Passport?


You think riders might resort to germ warfare?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> You think riders might resort to germ warfare?



I thought it showed they were checked for Wrong Thinking in matters of Facial Hair Ideology.

I've already reported @fossyant by the way.


----------



## Milzy (3 Jul 2021)

Women don’t like big uncle Albert beards but they love shorter well kept beards.


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Jul 2021)

My beard looks terrible, my cheekbones, neckline and jaw look worse.


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> Women don’t like big uncle Albert beards but they love shorter well kept beards.



'Women' 

All of 'em...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> Women don’t like big uncle Albert beards but they love shorter well kept beards.



Suddenly, it all makes sense...


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

It also makes me wonder: what is this poster _really _saying?


----------



## mudsticks (3 Jul 2021)

I've just done a brief, and highly unscientific survey, of the three 'most significant' men in my life.

One is clean shaven, the second has a neaty trimmed goatee, the third has a full and luxuriant beard.

It would appear that they are all 'quite popular with the laydees' one way or another.

I'd say of the trio, the one with the busiest beard cycles fastest.

However, on a good day, I with nary so much as a whisker, can out pedal all of em .





Andy in Germany said:


> It also makes me wonder: what is this poster _really _saying?
> 
> View attachment 597209



"Without a beardy theory there cannot be a beardy movement."

??

Or,

"Never mind all that socialism nonsense.

Gurls just love a goatee"


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> "Without a beardy theory there cannot be a beardy movement."
> 
> ??
> 
> ...



Men of the proletariat unite! 

You have nothing to lose but your razors!


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Men of the proletariat unite!
> 
> You have nothing to lose but your razors!



Hang on, he had a goatee, that doesn't work.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Men of the proletariat unite!
> 
> You have nothing to lose but your razors!


What about Occam?


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> What about Occam?



Too simple.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> I've just done a brief, and highly unscientific survey, of the three 'most significant' men in my life.
> 
> One is clean shaven, the second has a neaty trimmed goatee, the third has a full and luxuriant beard.
> 
> ...


You say that but about 15 or so years ago my beard trimmer gave up the ghost (the little pin that converts the rotary motion of the motor to reciprocal motion for the moving blade snapped off) and with a family 'event' to go to I needed to do something so after nearly injuring myself with scissors I bought some razors and shaved that morning and went out. Upon returning home Maz said 'What have you done" so I explained and her comment was "Don't ever do that again, you look like a potato" and bought me a new trimmer.

BTW my family thought I looked smart with my Mum in particular saying " you always looked ' scruffy'unshaven, nice to see you made an effort"


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

raleighnut said:


> You say that but about 15 or so years ago my beard trimmer gave up the ghost (the little pin that converts the rotary motion of the motor to reciprocal motion for the moving blade snapped off) and with a family 'event' to go to I needed to do something so after nearly injuring myself with scissors I bought some razors and shaved that morning and went out. Upon returning home Maz said 'What have you done" so I explained and her comment was "Don't ever do that again, you look like a potato" and bought me a new trimmer.
> 
> BTW my family thought I looked smart with my Mum in particular saying " you always looked ' scruffy'unshaven, nice to see you made an effort"



Mums eh? 

imo some chaps faces _are_ just better off 'leaving something to the imagination'

Plus, all that shaving _every_ day business looks like a right old faff...

.


----------



## raleighnut (4 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Mums eh?
> 
> imo some chaps faces _are_ just better off 'leaving something to the imagination'
> 
> ...


Mum never understood me, basically I was dressed like 'Little Lord Fauntleroy' as a child until in about 76 when I started working (summer holidays and weekends) and turned into a 5th Ramone


----------



## winjim (4 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> This thread is the most spectacular 5 minutes of utter nonsense I've encountered since Game of Thrones S8E3


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (4 Jul 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Welcome to CycleChat!
> 
> ...



Thank's!


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Jul 2021)

winjim said:


> Is there a greater prevalence of disease in bearded men and the people who love them or is it, like the chopping board / toilet seat thing, actually fine?


I think the OP just has a thing about beards in general... reasoning, is futile.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jul 2021)

I think the OP just has a thing about beards in general... reasoning, is futile.
[/QUOTE]
I think the OP is a wind up merchant and will be enjoying this!


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2021)

Discussions about the aerodynamic potential of bearded dolphins and whether Lenin preferred Shimano or Campagnolo are far more entertaining than the OP's postings. And better written…


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I think the OP just has a thing about beards in general... reasoning, is futile.


Jan will be complaining about respirators not fitting correctly, due to beards next. Backing his claim up by using the centre for disease control(CDC) in America next.

When did you last see a pro cyclist riding in a race whilst wearing one?


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I think the OP just has a thing about beards in general... reasoning, is futile.



Maybe he suffers from beard envy..

Apparently , that _is_ a thing


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Maybe he suffers from beard envy..
> 
> Apparently , that _is_ a thing


It's true. I grew up watching Star Trek: The Next Generation and couldn't wait to have a fine beard like that of Commander William T. Riker.
Instead I had to wait til my 40s and am only able to grow a hobo beard. 😢


----------



## MartinQ (4 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> Discussions about the aerodynamic potential of bearded dolphins and whether Lenin preferred Shimano or Campagnolo are far more entertaining than the OP's postings. And better written…



Speak for yourself, mine were pure garbage :-)

As for reporpoising my pun
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/w...ts-now-have-beards.276849/page-6#post-6458773


----------



## Milzy (4 Jul 2021)

Any medical people can answer this then. When you’re a young man with super high libido you can’t grow a proper beard. You age up to the “Middle Ages” & your testosterone production is supposed to be now a fair few % lower than your early 20’s. How come for some you can finally grow a beard even though you’re making less test?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jul 2021)

StuAff said:


> Discussions about the aerodynamic potential of bearded dolphins and whether Lenin preferred Shimano or Campagnolo are far more entertaining than the OP's postings. And better written…



Plus of course there is the art of cycling by Sun Tzu. An important 5 BC book on the strategies and tactics in cycling.


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> Any medical people can answer this then. When you’re a young man with super high libido you can’t grow a proper beard. You age up to the “Middle Ages” & your testosterone production is supposed to be now a fair few % lower than your early 20’s. How come for some you can finally grow a beard even though you’re making less test?


Horn is made of keratin, which is the same material that hair and nails is made of.

Therefore it stands to reason that as young libidinous men are horny, their keratin production is needed elsewhere. Once that calms down in the middle age the production is redirected to previously under-represented areas such as the face or that solitary one-inch-long eyebrow hair that appears suddenly and makes a bid for freedom.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> Any medical people can answer this then. When you’re a young man with super high libido you can’t grow a proper beard. You age up to the “Middle Ages” & your testosterone production is supposed to be now a fair few % lower than your early 20’s. How come for some you can finally grow a beard even though you’re making less test?



Testosterone is connected with balding. In the same way when levels of Testosterone drop , it enables the full beard to prosper.


----------



## Milzy (4 Jul 2021)

Well thanks for the two nice answers above, it makes me want to clean shave & look 12 again.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Horn is made of keratin, which is the same material that hair and nails is made of.
> 
> Therefore it stands to reason that as young libidinous men are horny, their keratin production is needed elsewhere. Once that calms down in the middle age the production is redirected to previously under-represented areas such as the face or that solitary one-inch-long eyebrow hair that appears suddenly and makes a bid for freedom.



Not forgetting the prodigious growth of earlobes and noses, in later middle age too


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

Don't be sad @Edwardoka just think how many more piercings can be accommodated thereupon..


----------



## Edwardoka (4 Jul 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Don't be sad @Edwardoka just think how many more piercings can be accommodated thereupon..


Despite the profile pic, if my nose gets any bigger, combined with the predicted collapse of the gulf stream, they'll be able to use me as a snowplough.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Professor Andreas Gutzeit, of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic, said: 'The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur.' The study found all of the bearded men, aged from 18 to 76, showed high microbial counts, but only 23 out of 30 dogs had high counts. The remainder had moderate levels.
> 
> Seven men were even found to harbour microbes that posed a threat to human health.
> 
> ...


A link to an article in that shitrag automatically discredits the post.


----------



## winjim (4 Jul 2021)

Milzy said:


> Any medical people can answer this then. When you’re a young man with super high libido you can’t grow a proper beard. You age up to the “Middle Ages” & your testosterone production is supposed to be now a fair few % lower than your early 20’s. How come for some you can finally grow a beard even though you’re making less test?


Gravity. It falls downwards through your scalp and out the bottom of your face.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Despite the profile pic, if my nose gets any bigger, combined with the predicted collapse of the gulf stream, they'll be able to use me as a snowplough.



Everyone likes to be useful though right ??


----------



## Joffey (5 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Which is a Joke! especially when it comes to cleanliness for other riders around them,regarding dust & insects that stick to the beard ?,and just as important when they do a Time trial ? or is it a modern day wanna be macho thing ?
> Teams spend thousands of euros reducing the aerodynamic drag for the rider and bike in wind tunnels etc. shaving micro seconds off,and then the rider turns up on the start ramp with a mass of hair around their face,not much different to the aerodynamics of Rolf harris



Because beards are cool.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jul 2021)

Maybe Anthony is 12 and can’t grow a beard . Hence his weird posts about beards.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (8 Jul 2021)

Research surrounding *bacteria* in *beards* is limited, so we don't have a lot of information regarding the specifics, but the two types of *bacteria* confirmed to be carried in *beards* are staphylococcus and enterococcus, according to the 2019 study. Staphylococcus, or staph for short, is a common *bacteria* found on the skin.Nov 13, 2020

*The kinds of germs that may be on your face or in your beard...*

https://www.insider.com/do-beards-c...or staph for short,bacteria found on the skin.


----------



## mustang1 (8 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Which is a Joke! especially when it comes to cleanliness for other riders around them,regarding dust & insects that stick to the beard ?,and just as important when they do a Time trial ? or is it a modern day wanna be macho thing ?
> Teams spend thousands of euros reducing the aerodynamic drag for the rider and bike in wind tunnels etc. shaving micro seconds off,and then the rider turns up on the start ramp with a mass of hair around their face,not much different to the aerodynamics of Rolf harris



Yeah the riders dont give a toss about aerodynamic bikes, they know it's all a faff.

A rider and a bike is a bit like a lorry and it's wing mirrors. If the marketing department keeps promoting aero wing mirrors but the lorry itself is not as aero as possible, those little wing mirrors aren't going to make a difference. As long as the rider is in an aero position, having internal cable routing for "aerodynamic advantage" ain't gonna do much.


----------



## Milzy (8 Jul 2021)

Long beards are for the weirds.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Research surrounding *bacteria* in *beards* is limited, so we don't have a lot of information regarding the specifics, but the two types of *bacteria* confirmed to be carried in *beards* are staphylococcus and enterococcus, according to the 2019 study. Staphylococcus, or staph for short, is a common *bacteria* found on the skin.Nov 13, 2020
> 
> *The kinds of germs that may be on your face or in your beard...*
> 
> https://www.insider.com/do-beards-c...or staph for short,bacteria found on the skin.


Is that in Bratislavan beards.
You do have the option of washing both skin and hair.

Don't look up the bacteria that *are present*, no maybe, in your mouth. You'd never want to go near it again.
Your ears, well...


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

Long beards are awesome. Runny egg sandwich can pose issues though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Long beards are awesome. Runny egg sandwich can pose issues though.



Very handy for straining tea while touring I should think.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Research surrounding *bacteria* in *beards* is limited, so we don't have a lot of information regarding the specifics, but the two types of *bacteria* confirmed to be carried in *beards* are staphylococcus and enterococcus, according to the 2019 study. Staphylococcus, or staph for short, is a common *bacteria* found on the skin.Nov 13, 2020
> 
> *The kinds of germs that may be on your face or in your beard...*
> 
> https://www.insider.com/do-beards-carry-germs#:~:text=Research surrounding bacteria in beards,according to the 2019 study.&text=Staphylococcus, or staph for short,bacteria found on the skin.


So this has nowt to do with pro-cyclists having beards... you're just generally anti-beardy?

Do you actually know what bacteria is?


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> So this has nowt to do with pro-cyclists having beards... you're just generally anti-beardy?
> 
> Do you actually know what bacteria is?


He's learning, yandex I think.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (8 Jul 2021)

mustang1 said:


> Yeah the riders dont give a toss about aerodynamic bikes, they know it's all a faff.
> 
> A rider and a bike is a bit like a lorry and it's wing mirrors. If the marketing department keeps promoting aero wing mirrors but the lorry itself is not as aero as possible, those little wing mirrors aren't going to make a difference. As long as the rider is in an aero position, having internal cable routing for "aerodynamic advantage" ain't gonna do much.



You need to start understanding Aerodynamics and just how much advantage there is...


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ9H0INZ2_s


----------



## classic33 (8 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> *You need to start understanding Aerodynamics and just how much advantage there is...*
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ9H0INZ2_s



Is that with or without a beard?


----------



## mustang1 (9 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> You need to start understanding Aerodynamics and just how much advantage there is...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ9H0INZ2_s



Yes I know, a little, about Cd and CdA etc. But my point was concentrating on the aerodynamics of the bike is very minor in comparison to the aerodynamics of the rider. if the rider is not as aerodynamic as possible, just doing a tiny thing on a bike will make next to non-existent difference.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (9 Jul 2021)

mustang1 said:


> Yes I know, a little, about Cd and CdA etc. But my point was concentrating on the aerodynamics of the bike is very minor in comparison to the aerodynamics of the rider. if the rider is not as aerodynamic as possible, just doing a tiny thing on a bike will make next to non-existent difference.



So you agree that a full beard will make a difference to the air flow regarding aerodynamics ?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> So you agree that a full beard will make a difference to the air flow regarding aerodynamics ?


You'll gain more time shaving only the front of your legs and arms, leaving the hair on back, this will also promote a turbulent boundary layer behind, which helps the air stick to the surface and reduces drag.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> You need to start understanding Aerodynamics and just how much advantage there is...
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ9H0INZ2_s




But then I'd have to start riding fast... and that sounds like hard work.

No, I don't see that happening...


----------



## Edwardoka (9 Jul 2021)

I realise that the thread is someone at the wind-up, but it has made me decide to never shave ever again. The idea that a hairy face can rile someone up is just too precious.



Anthony.R.Brown said:


> So you agree that a full beard will make a difference to the air flow regarding aerodynamics ?


Do you honestly think that in a field as dominated by "marginal gains" as pro cycling, the teams and manufacturers who do wind tunnel tests wouldn't have tested this parameter?

And that if it was demonstrated that a world-class athlete would lose meaningful power and time to aero drag by having a beard, any of them would have beards?


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> ...
> And that if it was demonstrated that a world-class athlete would lose meaningful power and time to aero drag by having a beard, any of them would have beards?


It's been demonstrated that having a beard will infect other riders with bacteria though... which could slow them down, giving the illusion of the beardy rider going fasterer.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2021)

Why is this drivel in the Pro racing section? 
Isn't there a complete load of cobblers section you could all discuss this?


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (10 Jul 2021)

The paragraph from the article below needs to be read by any wanna be macho bearded men, who think the reason they like to show off they can grow a beard is because it's manly ? 

"Because of this hormonal difference, the beard, or facial hair more broadly, is a classic secondary sexual characteristic — a trait that differs between the sexes, but does not directly contribute to reproduction like, for example, the genitals do."

*Ask evolution: Why do men have beards?*

https://www.sbs.com.au/topics/science/humans/article/2016/07/25/ask-evolution-why-do-men-have-beards


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> The paragraph from the article below needs to be read by any wanna be macho bearded men, who think the reason they like to show off they can grow a beard is because it's manly ?
> 
> "Because of this hormonal difference, the beard, or facial hair more broadly, is a classic secondary sexual characteristic — a trait that differs between the sexes, but does not directly contribute to reproduction like, for example, the genitals do."
> 
> ...


The piece referenced by you is five years old. Nowt newer to back up your claims on aerodynamic advantage?


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (10 Jul 2021)

And if a man is going to have a beard ? just remember...

*16 animals that have better beards than you...*

https://www.intrepidtravel.com/adventures/animals-with-great-beards/

Although I must admit the Guy below takes some beating...


----------



## lazybloke (10 Jul 2021)

Surely in covid times, the pertinent question is : do beards compromise facemask function?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

lazybloke said:


> Surely in covid times, the pertinent question is : do beards compromise facemask function?


The facemask functions as an aero surface, assuming you fit it correctly. No extra drag whilst breathing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> The paragraph from the article below needs to be read by any wanna be macho bearded men, who think the reason they like to show off they can grow a beard is because it's manly ?



Ah, but you see, sirrah we know we are manly, not to mention suave, and generally awesome. Our identity is not in question; our wearing of beards is simply an expression of it. 

After all, it would be selfish to keep such manlisuaveawesomeness to ourselves...


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ah, but you see, sirrah we know we are manly ...


I'm clean shaven to express my feminine side. That doesn't make me any less of a man... in fact, expressing one's sense of femininity by removing facial hair with a bladed instrument is pretty much the most manly thing a man can do


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> That doesn't make me any less of a man...



I wouldn't imply otherwise.

Unfortunately the last time I shaved my beard off it didn't look like an expression of femininity; I just looked like I was fifteen...


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm clean shaven to express my feminine side. That doesn't make me any less of a man... in fact, expressing one's sense of femininity by removing facial hair with a bladed instrument is pretty much the most manly thing a man can do


Were/Are you any faster once facial hair was removed though?


----------



## Bazzer (10 Jul 2021)

ISTR reading that Iraqis grew/grow moustaches as a sign of their masculinity.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jul 2021)

classic33 said:


> Were/Are you any faster once facial hair was removed though?


as a utility cyclist, i have absolutely no idea


----------



## winjim (10 Jul 2021)

Bazzer said:


> ISTR reading that Iraqis grew/grow moustaches as a sign of their masculinity.


I used to have a tache and the bloke in the local off licence was always* telling me about the moustaches back in Pakistan and how they signified authority, so police, government officials etc all grew them. The bigger the tache, the more senior the wearer.


*Several times.


----------



## steve292 (11 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> Horn is made of keratin, which is the same material that hair and nails is made of.
> 
> Therefore it stands to reason that as young libidinous men are horny, their keratin production is needed elsewhere. Once that calms down in the middle age the production is redirected to previously under-represented areas such as the face or that solitary one-inch-long eyebrow hair that appears suddenly and makes a bid for freedom.


Get away. I'm 53 and as horny AF.


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2021)

steve292 said:


> Get away. I'm 53 and as horny AF.


TMI


----------



## Edwardoka (11 Jul 2021)

steve292 said:


> Get away. I'm 53 and as horny AF.


I understand that topical cream can help with such matters


----------



## steve292 (11 Jul 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> I understand that topical cream can help with such matters


Rubbing it in has only made it worse


----------



## mustang1 (12 Jul 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> So you agree that a full beard will make a difference to the air flow regarding aerodynamics ?


Yes, as much as an internally routed cable.
Sometimes I think aero road bikes have more aero "features" than a TT bike! For exampel Trek have that little folding/unfolding flap at the head tube when going round a corner. Yes, it makes a 0.000001 (or whatever) reduction in Cd but, ya know, not enough difference.


----------

